# Cerakote refinishing



## user207

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am now doing some Cerakote Refinishing. I have done a total of three to date. I am scheduled to do another one this weekend. Below are a couple of the before and after photos.


----------



## Splittine

Looks good, get you a milling machine and you can make a living fluting bolts and barrels.


----------



## ?MEGA

That walther looks awesome. nice work


----------



## user207

If I can ever get the store going like I want, I will be doing some custom machine work.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter

Awesome. I know this thread is OLD but I just traded my Glock 20 for a Springfield 1911. I want to refinish it with the OD frame and matte Black slide and parts. I will be sending you an e-mail


----------



## Q2arrowhunter

Time did a great job for me. 

BEFORE









AFTER


----------

